# Illinois Bulk Salt Quotes



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Anybody get their quotes yet? I got mine Friday, $74.50 / ton delivered 60-70 miles out here in the boonies.....good ....bad....average? Also it's / 1 load C.O.D?


----------



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2009)

Pretty average


----------



## hiranger (Jan 5, 2002)

I have been quoted at $68 ton not delivered so by the time you add delivery you are about right on


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Received a flyer in the mail last year just by chance. Never had heard of him but was pi$$ed at the previous supplier so though I would give him a go. The load I received within 6 hours of initial phone contact, was the nicest looking salt I had ever received, it looked like solar salt and bone dry. Had to shake it thru the spreader a little more than normal, but was perfect for brine making. After making 8,000 gallons of brine, I sold the brinemaker to another Plowsite member and when I hosed the IBC tank out, there was only 3/4" of sediment in the bottom of 1 tank. So, the salt was extremely clean or pure. Getting another load this week and am hoping it will be just as good. If it is, I will try to find room for the second load.


----------



## hiranger (Jan 5, 2002)

You gonna have some brine for me pretty soon? The builder has pushed my building back 1-2 weeks. Should be in the building my the end of October. I would like to get some brine around that time if possible


----------



## HLS Wholesale (Dec 10, 2002)

$66 a ton in Chicagoland


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

hiranger;1077876 said:


> You gonna have some brine for me pretty soon? The builder has pushed my building back 1-2 weeks. Should be in the building my the end of October. I would like to get some brine around that time if possible


I have a couple thousand gallons ready to go.


----------



## hiranger (Jan 5, 2002)

Sounds good. I will be getting holler in the near future. I will probably get about 600 gallons to start with


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Received my salt today looks pretty good, nice bright white, bone dry, I think it will make good brine. Nice company to do business with, think I'll stick with them a while. I like dealing with a company when the deal is based on trust. Called and ordered they delivered and I wrote them a check. Simple as that, 2nd year in a row.


----------



## hiranger (Jan 5, 2002)

I didn't think anyone did business that way anymore. Real lucky I would say.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

I remember years ago when I would go to the stock pile, get loaded, get scaled and paid CASH, not check? But then again salt then was $7.00 / ton. Then that came to an end and they said they couldn't accept cash anymore and I said WTF? Had to pay by check. OK? Then it went for years that way until I had to fill out the credit apps and jump thru hoops to charge it? Then had to fill out credit apps, jump thru hoops, and call for a purchase order then they would send me a pick up number. Parted ways with one company because they wanted to be paid first. 

So making a phone call, getting my salt and writing a check is pretty nice.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

hoyboy;1077989 said:


> $66 a ton in Chicagoland


Delivered or picked up?


----------



## HLS Wholesale (Dec 10, 2002)

Delivered.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Should be an interesting season....


----------



## HLS Wholesale (Dec 10, 2002)

Westhardt Corp.;1081442 said:


> Should be an interesting season....


Aren't they all, Trent? LOL


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

were is everyone in chicago getting there bulk from?


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

the new boss 92;1081541 said:


> were is everyone in chicago getting there bulk from?


Got mine from Salting Material Supply out of Elgin 847-697-9797 Steve, I think?


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Kubota 8540;1081551 said:


> Got mine from Salting Material Supply out of Elgin 847-697-9797 Steve, I think?


hey that number didnt work, did you mis type possibly?


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

the new boss 92;1081671 said:


> hey that number didnt work, did you mis type possibly?


Double checked, its right off the shipping order. But this is another # 630-739-2270 cell?

Come to think of it they might have phone problems, when I dialed them it was weird the first time too. Never the less they have been good to deal with, the delivery driver was a little freaked out delivering way out here in the boonies, said he never had to leave the Chicago area before. Guess he never seen feilds of corn before?


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

hoyboy;1081449 said:


> Aren't they all, Trent? LOL


True, but this is the first year that I can recall that _one_ mine decided it would be fun to undercut the market by nearly 20%. That move caused a lot of headaches.

I mean, it's bad enough that the snow contractors have to deal with lowballers...now the salt distributors have to deal with it, too?

Ugh.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Kubota 8540;1081682 said:


> Double checked, its right off the shipping order. But this is another # 630-739-2270 cell?
> 
> Come to think of it they might have phone problems, when I dialed them it was weird the first time too. Never the less they have been good to deal with, the delivery driver was a little freaked out delivering way out here in the boonies, said he never had to leave the Chicago area before. Guess he never seen feilds of corn before?


That because it's not often Mapquest returns directions inquiries with "we have no idea where that is, sorry".



Seriously, though--did your BOL indicate the origin of your bulk? I'm curious where they pulled it from to get it to you for the price you stated.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Westhardt Corp.;1081986 said:


> That because it's not often Mapquest returns directions inquiries with "we have no idea where that is, sorry".
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, though--did your BOL indicate the origin of your bulk? I'm curious where they pulled it from to get it to you for the price you stated.


Terminal #436 Lemont.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

WOW.

Talk about doing it for free...

Unreal.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

(from a buying perspective--get as much as you can!)

:laughing:


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Westhardt Corp.;1082012 said:


> WOW.
> 
> Talk about doing it for free...
> 
> Unreal.


If you only knew me, you'd do it for free too.......:laughing:


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Westhardt Corp.;1082014 said:


> (from a buying perspective--get as much as you can!)
> 
> :laughing:


Generally the salt costs are average, but way out here the choices are to pay the extra on trucking or jump thru hoops or pay up front for the salt. This outfit fit the bill for all circumstances, 1 load, C.O.D., and reasonable on trucking cost. They also like my driveway setup for getting a semi and trailer in and out for a residential area, nothing less than 24' wide.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Kubota 8540;1082020 said:


> Generally the salt costs are average, but way out here the choices are to pay the extra on trucking or jump thru hoops or pay up front for the salt. This outfit fit the bill for all circumstances, 1 load, C.O.D., and reasonable on trucking cost. They also like my driveway setup for getting a semi and trailer in and out for a residential area, nothing less than 24' wide.


24'?? Where's the challenge? I like 8' with trees and a nice blind turn, with sheer cliffs on both sides.

:laughing:

Seriously though, didn't you post an upper $70's price to you?


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Westhardt Corp.;1082527 said:


> 24'?? Where's the challenge? I like 8' with trees and a nice blind turn, with sheer cliffs on both sides.
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> Seriously though, didn't you post an upper $70's price to you?


You forgot the canopy of limbs, branches, and wires? Years ago I had one driver hit both my garage and a small out building. Driveway was only 16' then.  He wasn't invited back. Yes, a $74.50 delivered price.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

I have no sympathy for any salt company.
I hope they keep cutting eachothers' throats until the price of salt is more reasonable.
3 years ago it was $40.00/ton, 2 years ago it was $140.00/ton, last year it went down again but not in the $40.00 range.
I know supply/demand plays a factor and so does transportation, but when I was paying $140/ton and people in WI less than 5 miles from me were still getting it for $40/ton, all the companies can choke on it.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

SnowMatt13;1082540 said:


> I have no sympathy for any salt company.
> I hope they keep cutting eachothers' throats until the price of salt is more reasonable.
> 3 years ago it was $40.00/ton, 2 years ago it was $140.00/ton, last year it went down again but not in the $40.00 range.
> I know supply/demand plays a factor and so does transportation, but when I was paying $140/ton and people in WI less than 5 miles from me were still getting it for $40/ton, all the companies can choke on it.


I'm not trying to be a jerk here, but I am going to ask the obvious question because I assume there is a reason. Why wouldn't you just get your salt from the guy 5 miles away if he was so much cheaper?


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

SnowMatt13;1082540 said:


> I have no sympathy for any salt company.
> I hope they keep cutting eachothers' throats until the price of salt is more reasonable.
> 3 years ago it was $40.00/ton, 2 years ago it was $140.00/ton, last year it went down again but not in the $40.00 range.
> I know supply/demand plays a factor and so does transportation, but when I was paying $140/ton and people in WI less than 5 miles from me were still getting it for $40/ton, all the companies can choke on it.


I agree, but as a distributor/supplier it makes it very difficult to quote competitively. Normally, the salt mines are pretty comparable, but to have major pricing differences just makes it plain annoying for the rest of us.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

I work for a municipality in Illinois and we are under a state contract.
The contract goes out to bid and in theory since there are so many tons, we get the lowest price possible. The year of $140/ton salt we found out that they did not have to bid the state as a whole and our area finally got awarded on the 3rd try. Everyone said supply shortage and transportation issues but I think they were just blowing smoke up our @ss.
The muni's just over the border in Wisconsin had the low price.
Tust me, I tried to find any language in my contract that I could get out. I even tried to get them (Wisc. muni's) to buy salt and re-sell it to me but they were all under their own contracts too.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Westhardt....I wish there was more "evenness".
If everyone would keep it as equal as possible that would make many peoples jobs easier.
I know of some muni's that cut services that winter which in my mind was a compromise of public safety, but on the other hand did not have the money to fund the expense.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

LOL--I have all of the state documentation from that season, and there some serious shenanigans going on there. It was a very educational year for those of us who paid attention and followed it closely. There was a lot of media coverage related to cutting of public services, too--all quite intentional, I bet. (pointing out to the public what was going on, and how it would affect them)

Being that you work for a muni, have you actually seen the RFQ that IL CMS sends out to the munis? If you have, then you'll know that there is something _seriously_ wrong with that form (and what I'm talking about). CMS and the Atty Gen crawled _very_ far into a few uncomfortable places after that to see just exactly WTH was going on. Interestingly, the prices have come down (considerably) and the supplies have stabilized. Go figure...


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

Kubota 8540;1082011 said:


> Terminal #436 Lemont.


 i called you guy today they want 50.00 del to chicago 60630 zip before friday and abfter it goes up to 62.50 thanks


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

snowguys;1083755 said:


> i called you guy today they want 50.00 del to chicago 60630 zip before friday and abfter it goes up to 62.50 thanks


I'm glad it worked out for you , like I said before I have bought from them the past 2 years and was pleased. How many tons are you getting, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Winex4902 (Oct 25, 2008)

Just talked to him this morning. $55 a ton delivered to Yorkville and $62.50 a ton delivered after Friday.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

LOL--I have all of the state documentation from that season, and there some serious shenanigans going on there. It was a very educational year for those of us who paid attention and followed it closely. There was a lot of media coverage related to cutting of public services, too--all quite intentional, I bet. (pointing out to the public what was going on, and how it would affect them)

Being that you work for a muni, have you actually seen the RFQ that IL CMS sends out to the munis? If you have, then you'll know that there is something seriously wrong with that form (and what I'm talking about). CMS and the Atty Gen crawled very far into a few uncomfortable places after that to see just exactly WTH was going on. Interestingly, the prices have come down (considerably) and the supplies have stabilized. Go figure...



Yep....lots of politics that year IMHO.
The townships in my area took a stand against CMS and formed their own morotorium and to this day do not use them. They pay slightly higher but if more of that would happen, it would help keep "them" in check.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Geez, maybe I should have asked for a % of his sales to plowsite members? Always seem to forget that part. But if I can find a deal or good company to deal with I do pass in on. 

I hear that my Liquid Calcium chloride supplier will soon be a sponsor on Plowsite, another real nice guy to deal with.


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

Kubota 8540;1083902 said:


> I'm glad it worked out for you , like I said before I have bought from them the past 2 years and was pleased. How many tons are you getting, if you don't mind me asking?


 i think im going to start with 48tons


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

Kubota 8540;1083902 said:


> I'm glad it worked out for you , like I said before I have bought from them the past 2 years and was pleased. How many tons are you getting, if you don't mind me asking?


 i think im going to start with 48tons


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

snowguys;1084505 said:


> i think im going to start with 48tons


I think that was a good deal then.

My Liquidow supplier ( kevhead20 ) is now a sponsor on here, some good pricing thru him too. I think he's going to do some 55 gal drums, totes and bulk.


----------

